# Sleep and Dreams > Beyond Dreaming >  >  Sitting Technique. Maximize Your Chances For OBE & Astral Projection

## dreamcatcher81

My initial intent for this technique was to lucid dream more often but what i ended up getting was frequent vibrations, Outter Body & Astral Projection Experiences. This is a technique that i researched and tweaked to success in a very short period of time. The details below are the prep work and steps i took to be successful. Namaste.

*Prep Work*  

- Protect your back. If you have back pains your going to have a hard time falling asleep sitting up. During the day if you must lift heavy things, learn to do so properly. Practice walking and sitting up right you dont have to be at military attention 24/7, but try to avoid slouching over for the majority of the time. Do things in the best intrest of your back.


- Sitting upright is not the most common sleep position for people, so its important that you create a mental environment conducive to relaxation and sleep. You want to be in a groggy sleep state but near your natural wake up time before performing this technique. Example: if your natural wake up time is 3:30am set your alarm for 2:30am then return to sleep performing this technique.


- Go to a seperate location in your house or apt. that you have designated just for obe and ap experiences. Example family room, living room, basement, deck, etc.

- Do this early in the morning between 2am and 6:30am. Survey's show that the early morning hours are the best time for obe's ap's and ld's. :-D

- Find a reclining Chair or declinable lawn chair with leg support

- Bring 2 Fluffy Pillows

Now Your READY!



*Sitting Technique* 
(Steps are based on a natural wake up time of 3:30am adjust according to your sleep schedule)

Step 1: Go to bed as you normally do and set your alarm clock for 2:30am

Step 2: Get out of bed and head to your seperate location for Obe's

Step 3: Sit In a reclining chair or declinable lawn chair at a 120 to 130 degree angle

*120 degree sitting angle*



*130 degree sitting angle*



Step 4: Put a pillow on your neck and back, making your field of vision forwards, (like waking physical life) not upward sideways or downwards (like in dreaming life)


Step 5: Your intentions are already solidified at this point you need only to chill out relax and fall asleep.  :Shades wink: 

*HAPPY OBE'S!*  :Cheeky:

----------


## hashmash89

Interesting, i've always wondered if you could astral project when sitting for meditation. Keeping your back straight up always seemed like it would keep you awake. Perhaps the 130 degree angle would be enough, like sleeping on a train/plane or something. I want to try this the next time i attempt to ap, but i have trouble entering sp even lying down. Its something i just need more practice with all together.

When you do get the vibrations, what do you do to exit your body? I know their are numerous exit techniques, which do you find to be effective? Cool post btw  :smiley:

----------


## dreamcatcher81

Kool, thanx for stopping by hashmash. :Shades wink:  130 degree angle could be enoguh alone for some, personally i perfer 130 degrees with the pillows on my neck and back. The pillow on my back seems to push me forward giving the illusion that im sitting up right when Im really laying on my back. the pillow on my neck almost makes me feel like im standing up right cause my field of vision is forwards at that point especially if i do the 120 degree angle. & Its a little harder to fall asleep at that angle because you are sitting more up right but that can be managed by balancing your groggy and awake period. Sp is a important step to obe and ap but it's not necessary to observe this process before you step out of your body. I only notice sp when im on my back in bed. I never noticed it while sitting in a chair yet. Exiting with this technique has been alot easier for me though, i think its because im of the impression that im standing or sitting up right, and that i only need to walk forward from my family room to my kitchen through my front door. Thats also important when u exit you want to get as far away from your body as possible or you'll get pulled back easily. When i obe i dont notice the vibrations but when i do get them there cool and it lets me know im close but usually i get too excited and break the trance. I have read that you have to encourage the vibrations to roll through your body. I think all in all exiting is the easy part with this technique. The only hard part is falling asleep while sitting. And thats not to bad of a obstacle to overcome.

----------


## blockdude78

Will this work with a chair like this? Google Image Result for http://i1155.photobucket.com/albums/p548/ishoplounge/Chairs/Turquoise-Snuggle-Moon-Chair.jpg

----------


## lakshminarayan

Hey i think this technique could be awesome. So can i Buy the any kind of Recliner? Or do u think a cushion recliner would be better? 

 Also, If i achieve OBE during the exercise, how can i convert into a lucid dream? 

 Any other tips that u can give to induce LD's?

----------

